# Menù per la vigilia di Natale a casa @fiammetta



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

*Menù per la vigilia di Natale a casa @fiammetta*

Antipasti : 
alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea 

tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio 
salmone fresco marinato 
fagottini di mazzancolle al brandy 
crostini tiepidi con paté di tinca affumicata 
panettoni salati farciti con  salsa tonnata e carciofini ( sott'olio) - burro bio allo yogurt e uova di lompo 

primo piatto 

crespelle con filetti di coregone ( o lavarello ) ai capperi e zafferano 


secondo piatto 

spiedini di pesce spada all'arancio e alloro 

guazzetto di moscardini con peperoncino e capperi 


Contorno 

insalata mista al melograno 

patate viola al forno 

dessert 


cioccolatini artigianali ( miei ) 

monte bianco 

vini 

prosecco e vini a gogo :rotfl:

a breve le ricette


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> salmone fresco marinato
> ...


Complimenti, menù molto invitante.... ( io dopo gli antipasti sarei già sazio.... )

i moscardini con peperoncino non li ho mai provati con i capperi, ma con le patate.... proverò volentrieri questa variante....


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

Io per alleggerire il tutto aggiungerei una crema di mascarpone al rum con cioccolato nero grattugiato.
In abbondanza.
Quanto la adoro.
Per il resto, complimenti.
Un po' diverso dalle nostre abitudini (i ravioli con brasato fatti in casa sono un classico per quelli vecchio stampo come me), ma decisamente invitante.


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io per alleggerire il tutto aggiungerei una crema di mascarpone al rum con cioccolato nero grattugiato.
> In abbondanza.
> Quanto la adoro.
> Per il resto, complimenti.
> Un po' diverso dalle nostre abitudini (i ravioli con brasato fatti in casa sono un classico per quelli vecchio stampo come me), ma decisamente invitante.


danny hai dimenticato il fernet.... in dosi massicce.....  oppure,al posto dei ravioli, risotto con l'oss bùs....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Complimenti, menù molto invitante.... ( io *dopo gli antipasti sarei già sazio*.... )
> 
> i moscardini con peperoncino non li ho mai provati con i capperi, ma con le patate.... proverò volentrieri questa variante....


Meno male!
Però io mangerei solo moscardini e patate che mi attirano molto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> danny hai dimenticato il fernet.... in dosi massicce.....  oppure,al posto dei ravioli, risotto con l'oss bùs....


Domenica ho fatto risotto con ossobuco e gremolada


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male!
> Però io mangerei solo moscardini e patate che mi attirano molto.


Anche a me, come pure i calamari ripieni ( impasto di patate con gamberetti sminuzzati,erbette, ed i tentacoli tagliati a pezzetti ).


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Complimenti, menù molto invitante.... ( io dopo gli antipasti sarei già sazio.... )
> 
> i moscardini con peperoncino non li ho mai provati con i capperi, ma con le patate.... proverò volentrieri questa variante....


mi hanno regalato capperi di Pantelleria in dosi massicce ed è ormai da questa estate che ho riscoperte ricette capperose :rotfl:



danny ha detto:


> Io per alleggerire il tutto aggiungerei una crema di mascarpone al rum con cioccolato nero grattugiato.
> In abbondanza.
> Quanto la adoro.
> Per il resto, complimenti.
> Un po' diverso dalle nostre abitudini (i ravioli con brasato fatti in casa sono un classico per quelli vecchio stampo come me), ma decisamente invitante.


crema al mascarpone al ruhm la uso per servire il panettone :carneval:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male!
> Però io mangerei solo moscardini e patate che mi attirano molto.


moscardini sono strepitosi in effetti, ti si sciolgono in bocca


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Anche a me, come pure i calamari ripieni ( impasto di patate con gamberetti sminuzzati,erbette, ed i tentacoli tagliati a pezzetti ).


Io metto pangrattato


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domenica ho fatto risotto con *ossobuco* *e* *gremolada*


L'anno prossimo sarai candidata per l'Ambrogino d'oro, con annessa cittadinanza onoraria di Milano ! secondo me è proprio la gremolada che da il tocco in più a questo piatto, che altrimenti sarebbe cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> L'anno prossimo sarai candidata per l'Ambrogino d'oro, con annessa cittadinanza onoraria di Milano ! secondo me è proprio la gremolada che da il tocco in più a questo piatto, che altrimenti sarebbe cosa ben diversa, secondo me.


:simy:


----------



## ologramma (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> salmone fresco marinato
> ...


.
peccato che la sera non mangi più di tanto se no mi sarei auto invitato, sicura che non sia un pranzo di matrimonio ?


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io metto pangrattato


Giusto una curiosità.... Nei vostri pranzi di Natale o Capodanno non avete qualche piatto al quale poter "abbinare"  la mostarda ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Giusto una curiosità.... Nei vostri pranzi di Natale o Capodanno non avete qualche piatto al quale poter "abbinare"  la mostarda ?


A me la mostarda ripugna. Piaceva a mio padre la mangiava con il bollito misto che a Natale comprendeva anche il cappone.
Poi con gli avanzi si fanno le polpette più buone del mondo.


----------



## ologramma (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Giusto una curiosità.... Nei vostri pranzi di Natale o Capodanno non avete qualche piatto al quale poter "abbinare"  la mostarda ?


.
non me la nominare , se penso alla gita a stoccarda  per il diploma essendomi ubriacato tra birra bianca nera e vino il giorno dopo bisteccona di maiale con mostarda avevo i conati di vomito non l'ho più mangiata e dire che non l'avevo mai sentita, che ricordo


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me la mostarda ripugna. Piaceva a mio padre la mangiava con il bollito misto che a Natale comprendeva anche il cappone.
> Poi con gli avanzi si fanno le polpette più buone del mondo.


Noi con il bollito misto abbiniamo anche la salsina di prezzemolo....  i mondeghini sono una prelibatezza.....
Essì, una volta non si buttava proprio niente....


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non me la nominare , se penso alla gita a stoccarda  per il diploma essendomi ubriacato tra birra bianca nera e vino il giorno dopo bisteccona di maiale con mostarda avevo i conati di vomito non l'ho più mangiata e dire che non l'avevo mai sentita, che ricordo


Però la "mostarda" tedesca non ha niente a che vedere con la nostra mostarda cremonese.... se non ricordo male è quasi come una marmellata....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Noi con il bollito misto abbiniamo anche la salsina di prezzemolo....  i mondeghini sono una prelibatezza.....
> Essì, una volta non si buttava proprio niente....


Adoro la salsa verde.
E mi hai fatto venire in mente i bagnet piemontesi rosso e verde.


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adoro la salsa verde.
> E mi hai fatto venire in mente i *bagnet piemontesi rosso e verde*.


Ottime salsine, anche su crostini o su un buon formaggio.... 
però non le cambio con la salsa verde ed un buon lesso....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> L'anno prossimo sarai candidata per l'Ambrogino d'oro, con annessa cittadinanza onoraria di Milano ! secondo me è proprio la gremolada che da il tocco in più a questo piatto, che altrimenti sarebbe cosa ben diversa.


Che onore  !!!!! 

Non in sai quanto mi piacerebbe aprire un ristorantino di quelli con pochi coperti al massimo 40, nella prossima vita mi metto di impegno per realizzarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> peccato che la sera non mangi più di tanto se no mi sarei auto invitato, sicura che non sia un pranzo di matrimonio ?


No, no è per la vigilia ... Gli invitati sono circa una ventina


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che onore  !!!!!
> 
> Non in sai quanto mi piacerebbe aprire un ristorantino di quelli con *pochi coperti al massimo 40*, nella prossima vita mi metto di impegno per realizzarlo


Fiammetta, chapeau ! 40 coperti ( immaginando i prelibati menu che proporresti ) sono una cifra ragguardevole, molto impegnativa per come la immagino io. Però estremamente gratificante !


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Noi con il bollito misto abbiniamo anche la salsina di prezzemolo....  i mondeghini sono una prelibatezza.....
> Essì, una volta non si buttava proprio niente....


Potrei avere la ricetta della vostra salsina di prezzemolo?


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Potrei avere la ricetta della vostra salsina di prezzemolo?


Quella che facciio io è senza acciughe e senza capperi,con pochissimo aglio.

Ingredienti :

- prezzemolo ( un bel mazzo ) 
- aceto di vino bianco
- olio extra vergine
- sale

passa al mixer le foglie di prezzemolo finchè sono ben sminuzzate;
mettile in una ciotola aggiungendo un cucchiaio di aceto e 4 o 5 cucchiai di olio ( dipende dalla consistenza che vuoi ottenere ) , volendo - a gusto - puoi aggiungere dell'aglio sminuzzato finemente.

Lasciare riposare la salsa per qualche ora.


----------



## brenin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Potrei avere la ricetta della vostra salsina di prezzemolo?


Qui: http://www.negroni.com/it/che-panino/la-scienza-del-panino/la-ricetta-originale-della-salsa-verde

puoi trovare la ricetta originale.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Fiammetta, chapeau ! 40 coperti ( immaginando i prelibati menu che proporresti ) sono una cifra ragguardevole, molto impegnativa per come la immagino io. Però estremamente gratificante !


Vabbè considera che la sera della vigilia preparo oramai da 15 anni circa una cena per 18/24 ospiti


----------



## ologramma (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, no è per la vigilia ... Gli invitati sono circa una ventina


.
era una battuta:up: anche noi quando c'erano tutti i genitori , nonni e patentato si era un bel numero , non ricordo l'antipasto perchè essendo vigilia si mangiava tutto pesce .
Si iniziava con due dico due spaghettini con le vongole veraci, si passava al fritto di verdure con broccoli , poi l'anguilla marinata e broccoli all'agro, si continuava con il capitone arrosto e mazzancolle  e qualche pescetto  sempre sulla graticola ( ricordo il freddo sul balcone io ero l'addetto) per chi non gradiva il pesce veniva cotto anche in padella , si finiva con dolci che non contengono burro sai la vigilia era stretta  e per finire una tombolata o si giocava a carte.
Non ti dico il pranzo di natale  e li di tutto e di più roba da morire d'infarto .
Altri tempi si andava al sodo e no ste cose ricercate


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quella che facciio io è senza acciughe e senza capperi,con pochissimo aglio.
> 
> Ingredienti :
> 
> ...





brenin ha detto:


> Qui: http://www.negroni.com/it/che-panino/la-scienza-del-panino/la-ricetta-originale-della-salsa-verde
> 
> puoi trovare la ricetta originale.


Trovo che la tua sia più delicata ed adatta anche a piatti di pesce, 
la farò GRAZIE!
(quella che facevo io era con prezzemolo e menta...)


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea: Pulite le alici togliendo la testa ed eviscerandole e poi apritele a libro lasciando uniti i due  Filettini, lavatele sotto l'acqua corrente e lasciatele scolare. Poi disponetele una accanto all'altra in un recipiente che potrete richiudere ( es tapperware), potete sovrapporle in più strati. Quando le avrete disposte nel recipiente copritelo con  liquido formato da aceto di vino bianco e vino rosso ( 50%-50%)
> chiudete il recipiente e ponetelo nel freezer per circa 2 giorni. Il terzo giorno togliete dal freezer e lasciate marinare in frigorifero per un giorno, poi sciacquatele  di nuovo in acqua corrente, scolate, rimettete nel recipiente e ricoprite con olio evo, fettine di cipollina di Tropea tagliate finissime, trito di prezzemolo, sale q.b e a chi piace qualche pezzetto di peperoncino. Rinchiudetele e rimettete in frigo, potrete consumarle da subito oppure mantenerle per diversi giorni.
> Servitele su pane tostato a cui aggiungerete qualche oliva taggiasca, Buon appetito
> ...


.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Dicembre 2016)

Che meraviglia, Fiamma


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che meraviglia, Fiamma


Le posto tutte le ricette anche dei cioccolatini


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le posto tutte le ricette anche dei cioccolatini




Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio Assicuratevi che il tonno sia stato abbattuto prima di preparare la tartare. Alternativamente, se il pesce non ha fatto il passaggio in abbattitore, riponetelo per 24 ore in congelatore. Poi scongelatelo in 12 ore riponendolo in frigorifero.Tagliate a dadini il tonno e riponetelo in una ciotola. Conditelo con l’olio d’oliva e con Un emulsione a vostra scelta di aceto balsamico, succo di limone o  lime, salsa di soia o succo d’arancia e agrumi.
> ...


.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> ...



non vedo la MIA teglia di lasagne.
 [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esprimiti


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non vedo la MIA teglia di lasagne.
> @_LDS_ esprimiti


Le lasagne classiche prevedono carne non si preparano per la vigilia  

prima o poi te le preparo 

ma [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] sa che la mia è la cucina della nonna


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le lasagne classiche prevedono carne non si preparano per la vigilia
> 
> prima o poi te le preparo
> 
> ma @_LDS_ sa che la mia è la cucina della nonna


'mporta fava se è la vigilia, io voglio le MIE lasagne.    LDS deve esprimersi, tu gli vuoi tarpare sempre le ali.

magari di consiglia un vino da 9 miliardi di euro per il secondo e siete tutti più contenti


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2016)

*@fiammetta*

Hai insistito tu perchè tornasse a scrivere. Non è che devo pagare solo io le conseguenze



perplesso ha detto:


> 'mporta fava se la vigilia, *io voglio le MIE lasagne*.    LDS deve esprimersi, tu gli vuoi tarpare sempre le ali.
> 
> magari di consiglia un vino da 9 miliardi euro per il secondo e siete tutti più contenti


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> 'mporta fava se la vigilia, io voglio le MIE lasagne.    LDS deve esprimersi, tu gli vuoi tarpare sempre le ali.
> 
> magari di consiglia un vino da 9 miliardi euro per il secondo e siete tutti più contenti


9 miliardi di euro nemmeno fosse succo di diamanti 

non  fare il capriccioso :carneval: le avrai a suo tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai insistito tu perchè tornasse a scrivere. Non è che devo pagare solo io le conseguenze


Ora che ha capito che cucino bene, s'e' preso la fissa delle lasagne   Prima o poi gliele preparo è nell'elenco delle cose da fare


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

io so che mi sono state promesse lasagne se fossi tornato a scrivere, ora voglio il saldo della promessa


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io so che mi sono state promesse lasagne se fossi tornato a scrivere, ora voglio il saldo della promessa


Sono promesse da marinaia ... Sappilo :rotfl:

no, dai lo sai che te le preparo  anzi già ne ho sul congelatore sicché


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Mai mangiato lasagne più buone delle mie.


----------



## MariLea (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai mangiato lasagne più buone delle mie.


Dicono che tu ne abbia fatto proprio una scorta...
mmmm che buone!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Dicono che tu ne abbia fatto proprio una scorta...
> mmmm che buone!
> View attachment 12235


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai mangiato lasagne più buone delle mie.


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] ... Sono sportiva cedo la tua voglia di lasagne alla Bruni  .... Bruni, ricetta please 


Mari Lea ha detto:


> Dicono che tu ne abbia fatto proprio una scorta...
> mmmm che buone!
> View attachment 12235


:rofl:

a vederli così mi sembran bigoli venuti male :rofl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Sai che credo che sia impossibile dare la ricetta?
Nel senso che le lasagne, sono lasagne (se qualcuno dice lasagna mi vengono le convulsioni) io le prendo fresche industriali, il ragù ha un buon sapore perché ho tirato bene il vino, carne magra e salsiccia.
Ma mi piacciono perché non metto burro né olio. Anche la besciamella è magra con brodo e latte senza grassi, ma abbondo di parmigiano e metto anche mozzarella, buona, spezzettata in ogni strato. Niente polpette, uova o altre aggiunte di cui ho sentito.
Ci tengo alla crosticina.
Non solo sono buonissime, ma digeribili.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che credo che sia impossibile dare la ricetta?
> Nel senso che le lasagne, sono lasagne (se qualcuno dice lasagna mi vengono le convulsioni) io le prendo fresche industriali, il ragù ha un buon sapore perché ho tirato bene il vino, carne magra e salsiccia.
> Ma mi piacciono perché non metto burro né olio. Anche la besciamella è magra con brodo e latte senza grassi, ma abbondo di parmigiano e metto anche mozzarella, buona, spezzettata in ogni strato. Niente polpette, uova o altre aggiunte di cui ho sentito.
> Ci tengo alla crosticina.
> Non solo sono buonissime, ma digeribili.


Ma sai che le faccio più o meno come te


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che le faccio più o meno come te


Appunto. Poi possono essere uguali o diverse, dipende dal sale, dai tempi di cottura del ragù, dalla mano nel mettere il formaggio.


----------



## Piperita (17 Dicembre 2016)

Adoro il tortino dal cuore di cioccolato e così faccio Natale anticipato...ne ho preparati 10 per le emergenze affettuose


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Adoro il tortino dal cuore di cioccolato e così faccio Natale anticipato...ne ho preparati 10 per le emergenze affettuose


ehm anche tu ... Ricettina ?


----------



## Piperita (17 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ehm anche tu ... Ricettina ?


Ingredienti per 8 tortini circa:

200 gr cioccolato fondente, 160 gr burro, 40 gr farina 00, 4 uova, 160 gr zucchero, cacao amaro e zucchero avelo

Per prima cosa imburro i pirottini di allumino e dopo li spolvero con cacao amaro per non attaccarsi.
Sciolgo il burro con il cioccolato. Faccio raffreddare qualche minuto e unisco le uova ad una ad una, mescolando bene, pi lo zucchero e la farina. Poi riempio i pirottini un pò più della metà e in forno a 180 gradi per circa 10 minuti. Rimangono morbidi dentro ma mi rendo conto che sono pronti quando la parte superiore inizia a solidificarsi mentre il centro per circa 1,5 cm rimane liquido, allora li capovolgo sul piattino velocemente e spolvero con zucchero a velo.

Di solito alcuni li congelo e all'occorrenza li metto in forno, quando sono in crisi di astinenza da dolci e coccole


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ingredienti per 8 tortini circa:
> 
> 200 gr cioccolato fondente, 160 gr burro, 40 gr farina 00, 4 uova, 160 gr zucchero, cacao amaro e zucchero avelo
> 
> ...


:kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> ...


.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> ...


.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> ...


.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> ...


.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

*Cioccolatini*


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Bravissima :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

*Spiedini di spada*


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Copierò le cose più semplici, isolate, per semplici domeniche o per Pasqua.
Grandiosa cuoca!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Antipasti :
> alici marinate con cipollina di Tropea
> 
> tartare di tonno fresco servita con rucola bio
> ...


.


----------

